# Moving from USA to UK



## kcookie (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello,

My husband and I are both currently living in the USA, but he is in the Royal Airforce, so we both will be moving to the UK fairly soon.

We have been researching the different kinds of visas that I need. It looks like there is a HM Forces Application (VAF-AF) with a Financial Appendix; but, I do not know where we send the application and supporting documents to. Does anyone have any idea?

It does not appear that we can apply for this type of visa online, so I'm assuming the only way to apply is via mailing the application & supporting documents. But, we cannot find any kind of address. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You posted this question a few days ago& it has been moved to our Britain forum, which is for people moving to live there.


You have had some response there.

Click this link to find it https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...-living-uk/1464884-hm-forces-spouse-visa.html


----------

